# Worst day ever



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm so exhausted right now, that I don't really feel like typing, but I need to get it off my chest.

Today when I got home from school, I saw black chicken feathers all over the yard - no chicken in sight. Went down towards the OB/breeder/chicken loft and noticed Ringo, my white polish chicken, was dead near the fence. Picking him up, I saw what looked like a pigeon popping up above the grass. Walked over and it was in deed a dead pigeon. At first glance I thought a hawk got him, and he was a young bird with a blue IF band. Only it wasn't. It was AU 05 TULSA 5202, aka "3K" - the father of my first race winner, the father of one of the birds in the PT race. Instantly ran to the loft knowing whatever killed all my birds HAD to get in the loft to get 3K. I was right. 6 more birds lay dead on the floor, 8 more injured birds sitting in nest boxes, the aviary, and on the floor. I lost my two best cockbirds, the last hen from one of the best previous fliers in our club/combine, a bird from Renee (Lovebirds), etc. Other good birds were injured, including Achiles, the Sion from Don (bbcdon), but luckily he only has his tail missing and some wounds down there. One of the other hurt birds is Big Red, who has wounds all over, but his crop is torn open and seeds falling out. Vrai, another hurt cockbird, has blood in his mouth and when I picked him up, he started grunting, breathing harder, which made the gurgling sound of blood appear. Otherwise, his breathing sounds normal until he gets scared and huffy. One of the hens, Sue, has a hurt wing, but not broken. She just sits on the floor though, so I'm guessing that hole side got bit or swiped at. My cockbird Melonhead has a nice chunk missing from the side of his butt, and has to slide/hobble across the cage.
Everyone is in their own individual cages with antibiotics. The birds that LOOK fine in the breeder loft are also getting medicated.
After cutting off the bands of the dead and burying them, I found one of my muscovies dead in the creek. So that's 11 dead birds all together, 8+ injured (can't catch the other chickens to tell if they got hurt too, but I'm sure they did). 3K was worth what his name implies. The fact he sired my first winning bird makes him priceless to me. So I'm not letting anyone get away with this without hearing from me. Every trap we own is set, and when I catch the dog, its owners will be taken to court. I will get money for the damage, if only enough to take the injured to the vet. You can't easily replace good breeders, but I'm going to have to try...and start over. Again. 3 years and I thought I was getting somewhere. So much for that. Now I have to evaluate more birds and new pairings.

From the moment I saw the birds on the floor, I burst into tears. That lasted about an hour until I couldn't cry anymore. Then I was so mad I could kill someone. And now I'm just drained from all emotion. This is really NOT a good day for me.


----------



## maniac (Sep 27, 2009)

However did a dog gain entry to your loft ?


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

No comment from me Becky--
But you can now understand why I say some of the things I should not have said.
Right --Don't get Mad---Get even.


----------



## garacari (Apr 26, 2010)

I am so, so, so sorry for your losses. I lost one of my fantails today to a neighbor's cat. But that can't compare with your 11. 

My deepest sympathy. I will think only good thoughts for the speedy recovery of your remaining birds!!


----------



## Birdman79 (Aug 9, 2007)

Sorry to hear that marry....a similar thing happened to me also as a kid.I hope the rest of the birds pull through...


----------



## catmicky (Sep 6, 2010)

Im sorry for the losses, I hope your injured pigeons recover well.


----------



## atvracinjason (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear about the losses and the wounded. Stay strong!
Jason


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Becky I'm sorry this happened, it's terrible. How do you know that it was a dog? 
If you are going to try & get money for your loss I hope you took photos of the dead birds before you buried them. The photos will be the proof if they owner disagrees with you.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

That`s so sad Mary....Hope the hurt birds recover...Let this be a lesson to one and all....Have your loft protected and strong enough so that a bear can`t break in....Alamo
PS:I would be willing to send a Cock bird from out of my best breeding cock bird,for FREE...All I would want is the postage..The shipping box is FREE also.....Alamo


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

Becky my thoughts are with you at this time been there & it hurts but you just keep goin for the rest of the critters & remember better days.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Oh, Becky, 
For this to happen to you, of all people. You take such good care of your birds. I wish I had birds to give to you, to help you rebuild, but I don't.
Daryl


----------



## Whitedove06 (Jul 7, 2009)

Hi- Will keep you in my thoughts; I LOVE ALL MY PIDGEONS, and every night, before I go to bed, I say 'good night' to each of them. So sorry for your loss. Can help out if you need birds. I have 2 males,( father and son) that I need to move out of aviary to make room. They've never been flown though.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Becky, sorry to hear about what happened. If there is anything I can do to help, just send me a PM, Don.


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

this is such a sad post.
im so sorry. reading your post made my hear skip a beat.
i feel like i lost those birds.
im really sorry.
hope other birds recover. 
maybe you should walk around your neighborhood tomorrow. im sure there is evidence in someones yard of what just happened.
im really sorry.
i hope you never have to experience the loss again


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

My dad made a trip around the block and said the trailor park behind us has trash all over the yards from where something with snooping into the bins/cans. Every dog or cat I've seen pass through here has always gone in the woods towards that trailor park  They're nothing but trouble up there it seems.

Thank you all for you kind words. It's been a pretty dramatic day.
The door was closed when we found the birds, but the latch was undone. I'm guessing the dog was jumping up against it trying to get in and managed to get the door unlatched. We've never had any kind of problem like this before. Any predator problems like this have been at night. Even when dogs have gotten our chickens and other free ranging birds, they had never bothered the pigeons, just what was running around for them to chase. I cannot think of anything else that would have done this. Especially since birds were crushed and hadn't been eaten. The dog was looking to "play" with its food, not eat it. The cage we have my broilers in for the fair, has the wire dented in pretty bad on each side. Guess he went on a rampage and targeted any bird he could find 
We did get pictures, but of course now that we're calmed down, we're wondering just how we're going to prove it was the dog we may catch in the trap.
I know we live out in the country, but that isn't an excuse to let your dogs run wild around the neighborhood. Especially when most of us on my road have chickens and some people behind us have cows and such.
We are going to change out all the latches on the doors now to something only we can get open. We also plan to fence in our property, which would not only give my dog a 5.5 acre lot to run around in, but it'd keep other animals out...or at least some of them. This has been the plan for a long time but of course that's going to cost a good bit of money, or else it would have been done a long time ago.


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

Just a thought we have 2 acres fenced here but also have a Llama on guard duty inside fence to keep dogs , coyotes , racoons skunks away from barn & bird pens. Works well cheap to feed, donkeys work as well very territorial. 4 years now no loses just a thought. Take care you are in our prayers. Ross


----------



## cbx1013 (Aug 12, 2009)

Becky:

I'm so sorry to hear of this. I am taking your warning to heart, and adding a safety catch to the door of my loft... I was looking at it today, and wondering if I should. Guess so...

My birds are nowhere near the quality of yours, but if you need some young birds for some reason, please ask. I'd be happy to send them out if they would be of any value.

I hope you catch the culprit. Chances are, if it got a good meal, it'll check back again. Any chance it was a coyote or feral dog? Especially if you're in a rural area...

Best,

Don


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Thank you for your offer, very kind of you 

I was wondering about the feral dog bit. A lot of the dogs/cats we see around here don't appear to have collars, so in that case, they are viewed as strays unless we know who they belong to, you know? As far as coyotes...my friend has said she's seen them, and I think I have heard them in the distance, but I personally have not seen any around my house. But I'm definitely not ruling them out.


I think if our dog was closer to the birds, rather than up here with us, then we'd have no problems at all. Since we've had her, there's been almost no visits by ***** and possums. We did have some foxes come by though. She is...a she, so my mom doesn't want her roaming around at night. Regardless of her sex, we wouldn't want her getting hurt anyway. She's still young with lots of energy so it'll be a while before she's one of those lazy porch dogs that wouldn't leave the yard unless they have to, LOL.
Maybe I can talk my mom into letting me keep Nana down there in the chicken lot where she can ward stuff off. But mom is also disabled and feels safer with a dog up at the house, so it's difficult.

I say we need some giant attack geese or a german shepherd or something


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

It could have been more then just 1 dog. You should put at least a hasp and padlock on your loft As it even helps to keep kids out. A fence if its not at least 5 6 foot high dogs will still climb over.. years ago I had made a nice poultry area When i lived in the conutry chain link fence had 50 chickens 15 turkeys. 6 ducks. Neigbors about a 1/4 mile away had 2 german shepards They cam one day climbed the fence kill all the turkeys all but 3 chickens. Went to the neighbors they said they would keep ther dogs put up And replace the birds. Well a week later they did it agin went back through a dead duck on there porch told them they would have to bury it and if there dogs were on my property agin i would kill them. Then they new i meant what i said They chained there dogs up Never replaced any birds But they never let there dogs roam agin As they new what would happen.. That Tulsa bird what loft in Tulsa did it come from. Hope your birds get better If i still had any birds i would surely send you some But I do not have any more birds.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Becky!!

Just saw this thread!!

How very devastating! I am so very sorry!

Sure hope you can find out who the culprit is!

Sending *comforting thoughts with Love and Hugs*

Shi


----------



## Pigeonlove (May 6, 2008)

My heart bleeds for you. I know how much I love all my birds, and we all know how much you love yours. This is an awful thing to have happened. I'm truly sorry for all your losses, and I hope the ones that survived have a speedy recovery. Sincerely, Joni


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

That's sad  Hope the injured ones get well soon.

Going to court is ok but then you should first ascertain if it was the neighbours dog, for the matter of your conviction and proof for the courts.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I am very sorry to hear the news. Put some padlock and don't just trust the latching mechanism. I have a raccoon here at my place and it tries to do anything to get in. Never underestimate animal's intelligence. With respect to getting the proof, I think when you catch the animal using a trap, then that might prove it a little bit, but it will probably still not hold in court. You will probably need a saliva DNA from the culprit animal and compare it to a found DNA from your birds as evidence, but that might be too expensive to do and might not be too much practical. 

I think you will learn a lot from this experience. I feel your heartache and I know how it feels like to find dead birds in a loft. I can't blame you for getting mad. Releasing your anger by sharing/talking your experience here will definitely helps you recover. Cheer up! Perhaps you can breed the PT bird after you get it back.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Becky, I'm so sorry this happened to your birds....I feel your pain and anger 
We don't have a whole lot of farms left up here, but the one's that are left have llama's (or alpaca's) in with the livestock. I hear they make great watchdogs.
Hope all the others recover.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Mary, I am so sorry about this horrific experience. Trapping sounds like a very good idea as it will probably be back. As for coyotes, I've seen one near my neighborhood here in Va. I watched a documentary showing coyotes trotting along in a busy urban area without being noticed. They are masters at "invisibility". Could have even been a pack of stray dogs, though. They "feed" off each others energy. Did your Mom notice your dog becoming agitated during that time I wonder?


----------



## Barn Pigeon (Feb 11, 2005)

Sorry about the dog Becky. Have Dad give the dog warren a call and bring out a dog trap. I bet you money that dog doesn't have collar one on.  Had a cat get a bird out of a cage about 3 weeks ago. Nothing left but feathers here. Still having hawk problems here as well.


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*Blank*

Becky, I can so feel what you are going threw, no words like anger pain disbelief could discribe how I felt when this happened to me many years ago, I thought I had everything covered as I am more then certian you did. One day I can home to the same picture and it was more hurt and not knowing how to care for so much, I, trying to be as tough as I was, cried for days. It did not end that day, I had to do things that I never thought I would have to, All I am saying is Becky, I think we are all here for you. >Kevin


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

MaryOfExeter said:


> I say we need some giant attack geese or a german shepherd or something


Geese are excellent security against stray dogs!


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

I saw your thread and tried to think about what to say, and the only thing to say is I am very very sorry for your loss Becky.
Kurps


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

it could have been a fox...how are the other birds doing??? any change ., are they getting better


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

That's terrible news Becky....so sorry to hear about your loses. It's always tough when you loose your best birds, specailly in this type of fashion. 

Holla with a PM if you need anything.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

this happend to a gal that bred alot of birds, she just about kept and sold everything.... two huskys one day just about wiped all of her birds out, she had probabaly 100 or more birds.... and just two husky dogs did all that... I don't know what to say...but things will be better in time.. hopefully you will catch the culprit/s.... I want to go home and check my birds now...it could happen to just about anyone, esp in a rual area..


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

We soon realized there wouldn't be any easy way to prove which dog did it, so I'll just have to deal with it I guess. I agree, it could have easily been more than one dog. We have had foxes visit our chickens, but they usually only kill what they can eat. Me and my dad both agree this sounds like a young dog was chasing the birds, killed them, and then repeat. It was a game to it/them. I think it was a pretty bird dog since the majority of the birds were hurt in some way or another.
My dad had the same thing happen when he was younger too. He had a wire front on one of his small lofts I believe. The neighbor's two prize German shepherds came over and tore through the wire and killed all the birds. The sad thing is the dogs had just gotten back from being trained to stay in the yard and not leave it. 
About the latches, we will definitely change them out as soon as we can. My dad made the ones in that loft out of wood and such. Now I need to change out all the latches on the other lofts as well since they could probably be easily opened if the dog managed to push the latch back.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Becky, I am so sorry. This is just devastating. I can only imagine how you must feel, but you are right in that it is so hard to prove who did it. It sure is a wake up call to all of us who think their birds are secure. Go out and check again, and see if there isn't something else you could do or add to make it more secure. I hope your surviving birds will heal soon. It may be a while before they feel safe again though. So sorry.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Becky 
Let me know if you need a pair or two of breeders. I could also breed you some young birds next season. Shipping and they are yours. 

Randy


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

I am sorry about your loss. My home security is my pitbull. I picked up some squeakers last week..they had the yellow down on their heads but are now feathered out. 
These yb were bred from Riley Roberts out of Brunswick, Ga. The parents come from Spring Hill, Netherlands, King Cup Futurity entries.
They do not have pedigrees but these pairings have bred consistent clock birds for other fliers. 
I was given 13 ybs to help me get started. I would like to help you recover from your loss. I can give you 4 ybs plus a 4 bird shipping box. You will just have to pay for the next day air shipping like $60.
Send me a pm and I will take pictures for you and you can choose which ones you would like. They are banded IF GIG (Golden Isle Georgia) and IF Foys. 
I would say they are now around 35-45 days old.
I can tell you these ybs are worth having..people do not send trash to Futurities and the parents of these ybs are some crazy expensive birds that are proven racers.
I have already started deworming as a preventative and have bathed them in Permithrin-10 solution..these squeakers are sweet. I think you will love them.


----------



## yvannava (Jul 10, 2010)

i dont understand why animals cant respect other peoples property. sorry about ur birds hope u get back on track soon and ur birds get well.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Thank you everyone  We have such wonderful people here on PT.


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Sorry to read about your loss, Becky.

Can't add anything different than what any of the others have posted, but I agree with you and ptras, geese might be a good idea.

The "sacred" geese at the temple of Juno in Rome alerted the Romans to the invasion by the Gauls at night, and their racket helped save the city.

Larry


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Becky, how are the rest of the birds that got injured? Hope everybody is recovering.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Msfreebird said:


> Becky, how are the rest of the birds that got injured? Hope everybody is recovering.


So far everyone is doing just fine!


----------



## jeff houghton (Jul 17, 2010)

SO SORRY FOR YOU AND THE BIRDS YOU LOST I HOPE ALL INJURED MAKE A FULL RECOVERY.
yOU SAY YOU ARE NO NEARER TO FINDING THE CULPRIT.iT MAY WELL OF BEEN A FOX .aLTHOUGH YOU SAID THEY ONLY KILL WHAT THEY EAT I BELIEVE THEY WILL KILL ALL INSIGHT AND THEY USUALLY IF ALLOWED RETURN AND COLLECT AND BURY DEAD ANIMALS FOR ANOTHER DAY.hE MAY WELL HAVE BEEN DISTURBED.
a FRIEND OF MINE LOST 20 GEESE TO A FOX ONLY LAST WEEK.HE CAUGHT THE ACTION ON HIS CCTV AND SET A TRAP FOR THE FOX WHICH WAS RETURNING EVERY HALF HOUR TO COLLECT THE DEAD GEESE.eITHER WAY I WISH YOU AND YOUR INJURED BIRDS WELL.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm so very sorry for the losses, Becky, but very glad to see our members here at Pigeon-Talk offering to help if they can. 

Terry


----------



## Ede-bird (Jul 7, 2010)

I am so very very sorry for your loss. What a horrible thing to come home to. (((((hugs))))


----------



## Crab_Shrapnel (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss, Becky. Though I don't know you well, I know that you take excellent care of your birds, and it is such a shame that you had to loose them  Are the survivors doing any better?


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

One only needs to read these pages to know Becky has many friends and has earn many's respect. I'm sorry for your loss. Please beware, once a dog gets the taste of blood it usually wants more. I'm also glad the injured birds have doctor Becky to look after them.

Prayers,
Tony


----------



## Nictorious Ali (Jul 1, 2010)

Wow thats terrible! I used to live near a few trailer parks when I was younger the ppl there are not exactly the easiest to work with either... Good luck


----------



## jpsnapdy (Apr 4, 2010)

Hi Becky,
I've been away for quite some time and just read this post. It must have been terrible for you! I had something similar happen to me once when our dog killed some of the birds. I think you're right about it being a dog. Mine too didn't do it to eat them but for the fun of it when he was still a young dog, it was just a game for him but a deadly one for our feathered friends . After I trained him, he would actually snarl at anybody who got too close to the pigeons. I never let him enter the loft, though.
So I guess we just have to be extra careful.
God bless,
JPS


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Thank you everyone  The birds are much more calm now and I've moved a pair back to the loft. They had most of their tail missing but nothing too serious as far as puncture wounds go. Boy was the male happy to get back to his nest box! He looks quite funny with his little stumpy butt  But that hasn't hurt his pride any - he's still strutting his stuff like he owns the place. I would have been able to move one more over, but I'm still pretty wary about him (the one who had blood in his mouth). He looks like nothing ever happened to him, but I'll feel better once I see him perch on the pole in his cage. I wouldn't want to put him back in the loft until I know he'll fly and get around okay. Speaking of which, I still have 4 birds with hurt legs/feet. One is just barely limping and will put it down when he needs to. The other 3 slide and hobble around. Today I'll check them out and see if I can tell where they are broken. I also discovered one of my young birds has a broken leg at the knee joint, so I'll need to figure out how I'm going to brace hers too.


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

Wow Becky! That's terrible! I feel so bad you had to go thru that . Poor birds. But I am so glad to hear your other injured birds are gonna be ok. And how great some of the PT members are offering to help you out! What about 'you'? You doin ok?


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*Doin*



bluebirdsnfur said:


> Wow Becky! That's terrible! I feel so bad you had to go thru that . Poor birds. But I am so glad to hear your other injured birds are gonna be ok. And how great some of the PT members are offering to help you out! What about 'you'? You doin ok?


I was wondering the same, I know I kicked cans around the yard for week's. The neighbor did finally pay restitution and a very sincere apology, we are still good neighbors to date. >Kevin


----------

